# Main > News >  Urban Zone Map Set for Modern, Cyberpunk and Near Future Sci-Fi

## Gamerprinter

I just released a new set of maps called Urban Zone, designed specifically for Modern, Cyberpunk, and Near Future Sci-Fi games, as encounter scale maps. The set includes 16 Urban Locations, as 300 dpi layered PDFs for large format printing, 100 dpi sliced to letter-size maps for home printing, 100 dpi virtual tabletop ready map files and 70 dpi Roll20 ready map files, and gazetteer for $7.99

You can see what I created in this thread in the Sci-Fi maps forum.

Here's a link to the product itself.

GP

----------

